# Is this temp correct after OCing?



## rohit0571 (Feb 5, 2013)

I am having AMD X4 635 processor and Gig 785 mobo.  I have OC it to 3.4 ghz by changing the settings in Mobo.

Pls tell if these temp. are OK.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 5, 2013)

Around 45c is just fine.


----------



## rohit0571 (Feb 6, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Around 45c is just fine.



It is going upto 65c


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 6, 2013)

Remove the old TIM and apply a fresh layer of good TIM like CM Thermal Fusion 400.


----------



## rohit0571 (Feb 7, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Remove the old TIM and apply a fresh layer of good TIM like CM Thermal Fusion 400.



Can you please give me a online link to buy it as I am not able to find it anywhere online...

What I found is this.  Pls tell if it is same.

New Cooler Master Thermal Paste Compound for CPU & Chipsets | eBay

Lastly I am still having the Thermal paste which I had got with the processor when I had purchased it.  Will it work?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2013)

rohit0571 said:


> Can you please give me a online link to buy it as I am not able to find it anywhere online...
> 
> What I found is this.  Pls tell if it is same.
> 
> ...



Yeah it should work but I am not sure about the quality of the TIM which is by default provided by CPU. Anyways you don't need to change the TIM right now, temps are quite alright. Change it when you get high temps, as a good quality TIM helps to lower the temps.


----------



## rohit0571 (Feb 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah it should work but I am not sure about the quality of the TIM which is by default provided by CPU. Anyways you don't need to change the TIM right now, temps are quite alright. Change it when you get high temps, as a good quality TIM helps to lower the temps.



Thanks.  I will wait till the temp. start going above 70 degree.


----------

